# Bilder im selben Fenster öffnen



## ziriander (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf der Seite klix sandra gesehen, dass man Miniaturen anklicken kann und sich die Vergrößerung im selben Fenster öffnet ohne das sich die Seite neu aufbaut. Kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert ?

Danke für eure Hilfe
ziriander


----------



## -LizZard- (12. Juli 2006)

Hi,

die Lösung des Rätsels heißt Iframe!

MfG
LizZard


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Sicher, dass sich die Seite nicht neu aufbaut?

Beim Wechsel von technische Daten zu Details hüpft z.B. die 'Focus Know-how' Grafik...
Meiner Meinung nach sind das alles einzelne Seiten...
Lasse mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## -LizZard- (12. Juli 2006)

Hi,

er meint die kleinen Thumbs unter "Details" die alle in einem Iframe öffnen.


----------



## Maik (12. Juli 2006)

Alternativ zum iframe-Element lässt sich eine Photo-Gallerie auch mit CSS realisieren -> stu nicholls | CSS PLaY | active photograph gallery.


----------



## ziriander (12. Juli 2006)

Wie ist denn das mit der Browserkompatiblität bei iFrames ?  

Die CSS Variante gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber bei beiden ist mir nicht klar wie es gemacht wird. wo finde ich denn da gut verständliche Anleitungen ?


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2006)

Das iframe-Element wird von allen modernen Browsern unterstützt.

Wie sich ein iFrame in ein Dokument einbauen lässt, kannst du hier nachlesen: SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames.

Bei Stu Nicholls' CSS-Photo-Gallerie wirst du wohl den Quelltext studieren und ggfs. mit ihm etwas experimentieren müssen.


----------



## ziriander (14. Juli 2006)

Na dann werde ich mich mal drann machen. Danke für die Tipps


----------

